# Flowers in a Row/Unique Stitch



## Stablebummom (Dec 5, 2011)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1206569202692240


----------



## Gaildh (Jan 15, 2015)

That is really neat I will definitely try this. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Ive just done the same thing on the bottom of a dress using the dandelion stitch
It's a lovely versatile stitch that can be used in lots of different ways


----------



## joy55js (Dec 9, 2013)

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

really like this. Thank you.


----------



## marje of florida (Jan 3, 2013)

that is so neat. Will have to try it for sure. 

thanks for the link. 

hugs
marge


----------



## Shauna0320 (Mar 5, 2012)

Great stitch. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I like this! Someone had this on a sweater recently so am very happy you posted this. Looks fairly easy to do also.


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

Love unique stitches. This one looks like it would be fun to do & will definitely try it. Thank you so much for the link.


----------



## Patrina (May 17, 2011)

Thank you for the link.


----------



## Wally-the-bear (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks Stablebummom for the link. It looks pretty ans easy enough to try out. I wonder how it would look on the leg part of socks?



Stablebummom said:


> http://www.facebook.com/1004307769585052/videos/1206569202692240/


----------



## Gladrags (Mar 18, 2012)

Now that's clever,another one to go in the book of "I must try", Thanks.


----------



## asty (Nov 1, 2014)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Rosie's mom (Nov 23, 2013)

I've used it at the top of boot cuffs and it seems to work pretty well.


----------



## PhylD (Mar 2, 2013)

Great decorative stitch. Can't wait to try it. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Moe C (Jul 31, 2011)

If it can be jigged to work on an angle/slant, it would look pretty around the neck of a sweater.


----------



## jjschue (Apr 19, 2013)

This is really nice. I want to go start a new project where I could try this.


----------



## NCOB (Jan 8, 2013)

I am making a special note of this stitch so that I can use it later. Thanks for posting.


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Very pretty! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

Pretty little stitch.


----------



## Dianne52 (May 28, 2013)

made a hat using this stitch called Daisy Chain Cap by LeTissier Designs...http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/daisy-chain-cap


----------



## prairiewmn (May 17, 2012)

Thanks for the link, it's a great looking stitch for the hem of a sweater or on the sleeves as well.


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Thank you so much for the link.. a definite "will use" in my future work.. xo ws


----------



## knitnut1939 (May 1, 2013)

Thanks for the link Hopefully I can do this down the road when I don't have the instructions in front of me!!


----------



## Toddytoo (Sep 6, 2012)

Love it! Thanks for the thread.


----------



## alwaysforyou (Dec 6, 2011)

That's a really cute stitch! Thanks for sharing the link  Lynn


----------



## G'maP (Apr 10, 2012)

My head is spinning right now. So many possibilities! Thank you, thank you for sharing.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Dianne52 said:


> made a hat using this stitch called Daisy Chain Cap by LeTissier Designs...http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/daisy-chain-cap


That looks great, especially with the contrasting color. Thank you for the link.


----------



## Needlesgalore (Dec 30, 2011)

What a pretty stitch. Thanks.


----------



## Neckknitter (May 13, 2013)

Much easier than it looks!


----------



## Neckknitter (May 13, 2013)

Much easier than it looks!


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## SJTKnits (Sep 18, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Neckknitter said:


> Much easier than it looks!


Yes it is, I just used it on the sweater I am making on the sleeves. Looks good, thanks for the link.


----------



## nitcronut (Aug 9, 2011)

Thank you for the link. This I must try and soon. Have it in bookmark.
Am exited it is so clever.


----------



## Stablebummom (Dec 5, 2011)

Wally-the-bear said:


> Thanks Stablebummom for the link. It looks pretty ans easy enough to try out. I wonder how it would look on the leg part of socks?


I think it would be very pretty, might do a swatch to see if it stretches or not.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Stablebummom said:


> I think it would be very pretty, might do a swatch to see if it stretches or not.


It doesn't stretch in the sense you are talking about. I used this on a baby sweater yesterday and be careful how tight you make the wrap stitches. It will pull in some, more if you tighten it too much.


----------



## Wally-the-bear (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks for the tips Stablebummom and Run4fittness



run5fittness said:


> It doesn't stretch in the sense you are talking about. I used this on a baby sweater yesterday and be careful how tight you make the wrap stitches. It will pull in some, more if you tighten it too much.





Stablebummom said:


> I think it would be very pretty, might do a swatch to see if it stretches or not.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Wally-the-bear said:


> Thanks for the tips Stablebummom and Run4fittness


You are most welcome! It does come out pretty!


----------

